# Oil filters



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Did a search nothing came up. 

Any new oil filters to choose from out there other than the AC/Delco?

Also noticed that Fram has a fuel filter now for $53.

Thanks


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

If you go to rock auto there a two or three more to choose from, wix is on there.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres several oil filters to choose from

and $53 is waay too much for fuel filter, way cheaper out there


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, the Delco filter (which is the OEM part, manufactured by MANN) is super cheap now, thanks to commonizing it with the big diesels.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RockAuto

eBay


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

What's wrong with the AC Delco filters?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Amazon has the Wix WL10021 oil filter for $14 and change. Order 2 and get free shipping.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> What's wrong with the AC Delco filters?


Not a dam thing.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

My last UOA showing higher soot levels than usual. Wanted to see if a better filter would help control that. Wish AMSOIL made an EaO filter for this application.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

BlueTopaz said:


> My last UOA showing higher soot levels than usual. Wanted to see if a better filter would help control that. Wish AMSOIL made an EaO filter for this application.


That's interesting. Would be nice to see the results.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

BDCCruze said:


> That's interesting. Would be nice to see the results.


I posted the UOA in the diesel UOA section.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

BlueTopaz said:


> I posted the UOA in the diesel UOA section.


Sorry, I meant if a different filter helped with your issue.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Don't know your year Diesel but see RockAuto https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...l+turbocharged,3308751,engine,oil+filter,5340 There are a few more than AC Delco out there. I know I am looking at the same with rear drum brake shoes @$50 +. Lots of parts remain high in price until common.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I've wanted to try the ECOGARD filters because they look identical and cost 1/2 the price as the ACDELCO. The Amazon listing for them say they are good for 5,000 miles and 97% filtration rate. The Delco are 98% and I am guessing good for at least 7,500 miles.

My engine's just not something I want to experiment with.


----------

